

Truly social data - barredo
http://blogs.fluidinfo.com/fluidDB/2009/08/24/truly-social-data/

======
terrycojones
With a short follow-up rant :-)

[http://blogs.fluidinfo.com/fluidDB/2009/08/24/cloud-
storage-...](http://blogs.fluidinfo.com/fluidDB/2009/08/24/cloud-storage-the-
real-opportunity/)

